
The impact of AI on inequality, job automation, and skills of the future - Lordobba
https://towardsdatascience.com/the-impact-of-ai-on-inequality-job-automation-and-skills-of-the-future-fe89c21e34bc
======
shraremywin2
My problem is I can't see how higher value jobs like developer aren't devalued
a few years later after the "low tech" jobs

If you can get AI to read a newspaper could it read an API spec or ask a few
questions and generate a website.

And if it's doing all the work why wouldn't it conclude humans are uneconomic
and eliminate the welfare program that supports them.

